# James Hawkins Full System Workout Vid!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yesterday after exercising (weights and jogging about 2 miles) I decided to go out into my backyard and film some stuff. I decided to just do the whole system while I was out there and just left the camera running. Below are the clips that make up the video. No editing on my part so all of my mistakes, neighbors walking through and talking to me, me cursing myself out, me getting exhausted, etc. are on there. Took me just over an hour all together. I just realized this morning that I forgot to do Stance Set II, so my bad....but I didn't have any charts or manuals outside with me and was doing the system strictly from my own memory.

Short Form 1 through Form 5(part of it)
[yt]GSmV5PVXenw[/yt]





Rest of Form 5, Form 6, Yellow, Orange, Purple through "Calming the Storm"
[yt]Z79nvF9uVhA[/yt]





Rest of Purple, Blue, Green through "Leap from Danger"
[yt]QNLg0dywfzI[/yt]





Rest of Green, 3rd Brown through "Entwined Lance"
[yt]q8FdAWHuCDo[/yt]





Rest of 3rd Brown, 2nd Brown, Form 7, Staff Set (with no sticks..I didn't want to stop and didn't want to leave my camcorder outside unattended)
[yt]gPrYLMzMFew[/yt]





Sets except for Blocking Set I(it's in Blocking II) and Stance Set II(I just forgot)
[yt]OkSNpzs10xI[/yt]





Butchering Two Man Form as I had also forgot this but caught myself(never try this alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
[yt]P_9LRsFVvHU[/yt]


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 21, 2007)

Whew. Lotsa work you been doin Mister Hawkins. Impressive.


----------



## donald (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice job... I just sauntered over to youtube, and got a bit of a surprise. Are you really only 27, or is that a mistake? I guess I just assumed that you were in at least my age(44) bracket. No disrespect intended. 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 22, 2007)

donald said:


> Nice job... I just sauntered over to youtube, and got a bit of a surprise. Are you really only 27, or is that a mistake? I guess I just assumed that you were in at least my age(44) bracket. No disrespect intended.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
I know, the balding does that LOL!!!! Unfortunately yes, I'm just 27...but my hair thinks otherwise.


----------



## Fang (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice! Thats a lot of material to work on. I only see three things that stick out that could probably help with your presentation. The first is you look down a lot, try to keep your eyes level and it will make you appear more confident in what you're doing. Secondly, your stances are pretty high for Kenpo if you widened them just a tad more so that you're loading your quads it would look better. Third is that when you shift your foot to reverse punch you should be simeltaniously springing with your legs into your target slightly, this will add power.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Fang said:


> Very nice! Thats a lot of material to work on. I only see three things that stick out that could probably help with your presentation. The first is you look down a lot, try to keep your eyes level and it will make you appear more confident in what you're doing. Secondly, your stances are pretty high for Kenpo if you widened them just a tad more so that you're loading your quads it would look better. Third is that when you shift your foot to reverse punch you should be simeltaniously springing with your legs into your target slightly, this will add power.


 
Cool.  Thanks for the input and constructive criticism.  My only "excuse" would be that I did all this after running two miles and weight training.  My legs hurting like hell about mid way through the forms...and that was only like the 1st 5 minutes LOL.  But I will work on it none the less.  I spent some time yesterday working specifically on stances, weight shifting, etc. Posting it now as a matter of fact. Check it out and hit me with your comments.


----------



## Fang (Jun 23, 2007)

I see.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 23, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> I know, the balding does that LOL!!!! Unfortunately yes, I'm just 27...but my hair thinks otherwise.


 
I feel your pain, bro.


----------

